# Critique please



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm very curious.

2.5 year old male.

Not for breeding, just curious - my pet


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ohhhh...*swoons then falls over* don't know much about stacking but that is a hecka of a gawjeous GS!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks again everyone 

One more in movement.

Zeeva - Thanks - any critique is welcome


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice stack! I'm not a pro for critiques at all. The only thing I could comment on would be the break in the topline behind the withers. I would prefer a bit of a more masculine head, but overall I think he is very handsome and I really like his structure and coloring.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was thinking the head looked a tad feminine, "pretty" if you will, and not masculine, and he seems longer than he is tall, not sure if that's a fault, or anything? It seems where his rump should start to fall that his is extended. I mean...extra longer since I know GSDs are supposed to be longer than tall normally. 
I can't wait for a few of the pros to chime in!

But he's very handsome either way


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone so far.

GatorDog: Thanks, after reading your post I looked up "break in topline" and learned something new... and I also prefer a more masculine head 

Thanks everyone else... No worries about giving criticism, we wont be hurt by it lol and honestly I want to know so I can learn more about structure and conformation


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd also be interested to know how he would be classified as far as I don't know if I would say lines but maybe? Also the coat - I know he's sable but I don't know too much about things like saddle and mask, etc

Ok, sorry for the multiple posts...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> I'd also be interested to know how he would be classified as far as I don't know if I would say lines but maybe? Also the coat - I know he's sable but I don't know too much about things like saddle and mask, etc
> 
> Ok, sorry for the multiple posts...


My guy is a tan patterned sable (some say red sable, but I don't think he is red). I can't tell much about your guy's mask from that picture, but he seems to have a nice amount of black on his face. Mine has a little less which is undesirable to some.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, love the action shot


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> My guy is a tan patterned sable (some say red sable, but I don't think he is red). I can't tell much about your guy's mask from that picture, but he seems to have a nice amount of black on his face. Mine has a little less which is undesirable to some.


I gotcha 

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> very handsome boy, love the action shot


 
I was thinking the same thing!

I'm too new to the breed to critique, but he sure is a nice looking boy!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

*bump* I was wondering if anyone else cared to give a critique...


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

im no expert or anyone that would know the rules of critique..but i will honestly say that is a picture perfect GSD to me!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Slightly stretched male with flat withers, ok topline and a very good croup (maybe a hair steep). Good to very good angulation in front and he actually has a fairly long upper arm. Very good angulation in rear. His pasterns look good, but I can not see his feet. Color very good. I feel he is sufficiently masculine since when I clicked on the photo I didn't have to check the plumbing to know he was a male.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

please get your dog a bigger ball, ball on a rope, kong.
don't want to catastrophize everything , but have experience with a dog in one of my training clubs that choked (fatal) when the ball got lodged at the back of his mouth .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what is nice about this dog is that he is pretty natural , no exaggerations , balanced . I wonder if you could post a picture of him trotting . This is the trot sequence 



the head position is wrong though , too upright , too short necked .

Lisa gave a good critique.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Lisa, Carmen - thank you for taking the time to give this critique... 

First: Carmen you are absolutely right on the size of the ball - I stopped using this size a while back and the toys we play with now are plenty large (tugs, frisbees, elite k9 ball on string, etc) so he is of no risk of choking 

Lisa - Thank you for the critique and honest assessment. I was told he may not have enough angulation in the front but you seem to like it so Einstein says thanks 

Carmen - Thanks for taking the time to critique. I will try to scour through my photos to see if I have a recent one of him trotting and will post them here if I do (and PM you if you are interested - I know I will be interested in what you have to say). When you say the head position is wrong, do you mean the positioning for the picture is wrong or the way the dog is proportioned is wrong? I'm really curious what would a correct head position look like in comparison so I can learn the differences...

Thanks again


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Personally - I like the length of his upper arm but the angulation is way too steep.
I would also like to see a more masculine head, it doesn't quite "fit" with the rest of his body which is nicely masculine.
Other than those 2 things I think he is very handsome, he's got very nice rear angulation, nice croup, topline, etc. I think the lack of angulation in front sort of throw his overall proportions off somewhat. 
For lines - if I had to guess I might think show/work cross, he reminds me a lot of some dogs I've seen from that type of breeding, but if you could post the pedigree we could tell you for sure.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice male. He appears to be very happy and healthy 

Smooth topline, medium bone, croup is a little steep, good rear angulation, front angulation is a little too steep for me. I like a more masculine head. His chest/neck need more substance. Perhaps try hiking him uphill, playing lots of tug and swimming in shallow water to build up those chest muscles. Is he a show/work cross? Pigmentation is light. He has a tight coat so his structure really stands out because he has no hair to hide under. I too like his upper arm. I like his expression and focus. Cool dog, congrats


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

post the pictures here for all to learn -- 

I agree I would like to see a stronger head -- 


In the animation I sent it shows good foot timing -- the head is too upright -- look at Dingo Gero - head pretty well level with topline 



 
Kira - picture and dog are Sue Coutts'









Herr Baumann's Hetty

having a low whither changes his muscle girdle over the shoulders . He is going to be restricted in opening up -- he has a depression just behind the shoulder and then the spine is somewhat roached , changing the dogs flexibility.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the head type I have seen on Korbelbach dogs , Gildo in background, also dogs that have concentration of Frei v d Gugge -- 
to see if the top line is smooth , which I don't entirely agree with - it is not bad at all , but there is a flat wither , which prevents the neck from smoothly fitting into the back , and a knick behind the shoulders and a bit of a ridge into a steep croup. 

Have do stand beside you and close your eyes , feel it as if you were blind -- 

I am looking at his rear - I would have him a little longer in the tibia -- BUT overall this dog is balanced , equal in his shortcomings fore and aft and that is very important.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Attached Thumbnails



Linda Shaw illustration Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------

